# Centralian knob tailed geckos



## Sock Puppet (Aug 10, 2010)

Just thought I'd throw up a couple of pics of my _amyae _ 

_




_
_



_
_



_


----------



## Alldone (Aug 10, 2010)

That is hands down the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks MM, yeah I found them too irresistable to not have some haha


----------



## Metalbeard (Aug 10, 2010)

Not a Fan of geckos but thier silver eyes are seriously Awesome.


----------



## James..94 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome geckos sock puppet


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 10, 2010)

i find gekos very cute good pics too


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.
Cheers jfjellstrom, pics came out ok for a cheapy point-&-shoot eh?


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 11, 2010)

aww, so cute!!

is their sand wet?

bet they love those bark caves!!


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 11, 2010)

great pics mate nice animals


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 11, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> is their sand wet?


Hi Chris1, yeah I usually keep the sand a little damp in one corner for them.
I'd just put in some new sand which was already a bit damp straight out of the bag


----------



## 1234webb (Aug 11, 2010)

They are fantastic looking amyae! Do you just heat them with a heat mat? May I ask how often you are feeding them and what on?

Are you planning on breeding?

Cheers


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks 1234webb

Do you just heat them with a heat mat? 
Yep, and you can see the thermostat to the right of the enclosure, & the probe cord on the right hand side, up the back.

May I ask how often you are feeding them and what on?
They're getting fed every 2nd-3rd day, swapping between crickets & woodies

Are you planning on breeding?
Not this year, they're probably still a bit small/young, but perhaps next year


----------



## raged (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice amyae man..

Here is an old picture of one of my females


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice one raged, how many do you keep?


----------



## raged (Aug 11, 2010)

A fair few.. should have some crackers this season..


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 11, 2010)

Got a pale male to go with the girl in your pic?


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Nawwwww SOOO CUTE!


----------



## krusty (Aug 11, 2010)

they look so cool,i will have to get my self some real soon.


----------



## raged (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is a light male


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments SG & Krusty

Good one Raged, v faint web pattern, barely any black (moreso on the girl). 
Dare the "H" word be bandied about?


----------



## raged (Aug 12, 2010)

I wouldn't say they r hypo (but close to), but they have very little black on them...


----------



## OzGecko (Aug 12, 2010)

I've got a few nice litght coloured ones. Here is an older picture of one male. I do have another lighter one than this, but with the new computer, I'm still working out how to re-size pictures.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice OG, would love to see the other one when you get the pics sorted!


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Oooh they're so pretty!  Can't wait til i get my hands on some


----------



## raged (Aug 12, 2010)

very nice OG..


----------

